# Dover Calais Ferries



## Killisport

As I use of the above route at least 4 times a year, using both P&O and Seafrance, I am perplexed as to how do you get off in an emergency? For instance the Pride of Canterbury has no lifeboats and as far as I can see, no liferafts visible. The Seafrance vessels are much the same, but do have a couple of liferafts.
I notice that the Canterbury has large "coat hanger" welds on each side. Are these relevant.
I would welcome any ideas, or as I expect from this forum, an expert explanation.

Killisport


----------



## StewartM

Killisport said:


> As I use of the above route at least 4 times a year, using both P&O and Seafrance, I am perplexed as to how do you get off in an emergency? For instance the Pride of Canterbury has no lifeboats and as far as I can see, no liferafts visible. The Seafrance vessels are much the same, but do have a couple of liferafts.
> I notice that the Canterbury has large "coat hanger" welds on each side. Are these relevant.
> I would welcome any ideas, or as I expect from this forum, an expert explanation.
> 
> Killisport


Chances are they will use a 'MarinArk' or similar Marine Escape System. All you will see on the outside of the superstructure is square shaped panels. When deployed you get either a vertical tunnel or sloping chute where the people slide down into a large infaltable holding area and from there are decanted to the inflateable rafts or may go straight into rafts. Most, if not all the kit ( does vary from make to make ) will not be visible when it is stowed.

The referenced sequence shows more about the MarinArk in a test deployment.

http://www.pbase.com/kstapleton/rfd_marin_ark

Stewart.


----------



## Grendel

from my pictures of the Caterbury, there are at least 2 boats visible on one side, not lifeboats as such, but they may well go with the rescue system above. One just in front of the P&O ferries.com writing, one just above, I guess you cant see these from inside or when boarding.
Sorry - its not a great picture as the windows of the norfolk line ferry I was on were a bit wet and dirty
Grendel


----------



## Fieldsy

StewartM said:


> When deployed you get either a vertical tunnel or sloping chute where the people slide down into a large infaltable holding area and from there are decanted to the inflateable rafts or may go straight into rafts.


Interesting and helpful, but how do you 'slide' down a vertical tunnel? Looking at the pictures, I'd guess 'plummet' would be more accurate!


----------



## dondoncarp

they have flaps at points on the way down to slow your decent.
The boats are fast rescue boats (FRB).
some of the ships have the marin ark...others use MES slides similar to aircraft


----------



## Fieldsy

dondoncarp said:


> they have flaps at points on the way down to slow your decent.
> The boats are fast rescue boats (FRB).
> some of the ships have the marin ark...others use MES slides similar to aircraft


The way I've put weight on since developing asthma and arthritis (can't do the walking I used to), I'm not sure that flaps would slow me down!
:sweat:


----------



## John N MacDonald

CalMacs Hebrides has chutes and rafts. I wouldn't fancy abandoning ship by this method on the Minch in a howling gale! Mind you they probably wouldn't sail in a gale or anything approaching one these days.


----------



## Nick Balls

How true! Have these systems really been tested in realistic conditions?


----------



## billyboy

Be just my luck to get my missus down the tube to find no boat at bottom...imagine the tongue lashing after she found herself in cold water


----------



## Killisport

*Dover Calais*

Thanks for all the replies.
As nick states. Have the systems ever been tried?
Killisport


----------



## Grendel

My font of knowledge says Pride of Canterbury has a liferaft lifesaving system with 16 liferafts.
Grendel


----------



## Killisport

yeah, but how do you get off!!


----------



## bobs

Killisport said:


> yeah, but how do you get off!!


Possibly with some difficulty. 
Townsend Thoresen started the trend - continued after P+O took over - of building ferries designed to keep the passengers inside and spending their money in the restaurants, bars, shops, etc, instead of wandering around unproductively on deck. Open deck space was provided only at the stern. The consequences of this policy were well demonstrated during the Herald of Free Enterprise disaster.


----------



## dondoncarp

bobs said:


> Possibly with some difficulty.
> Townsend Thoresen started the trend - continued after P+O took over - of building ferries designed to keep the passengers inside and spending their money in the restaurants, bars, shops, etc, instead of wandering around unproductively on deck. Open deck space was provided only at the stern. The consequences of this policy were well demonstrated during the Herald of Free Enterprise disaster.


The herald had outside decks at the stern,but also had boat decks on both sides from aft mooring gates to fwd mooring gates,the trend towards MES systems is its easier and cheaper to train any crew member than sending them on a lifeboat course....also max amount of passengers evacuated by mimimun amount of crew.
might sound cynical...but its true(Thumb)


----------



## Terry Willcox

*Sealink*

AS ALWAYS SEALINK SEEMS TO BE OF NO INTEREST TO ANYONE EXCEPT ME. I HAD 15 YEARS IN THE CATERING DEPT SAILING ON MOST OF THE SHIPS THAT WERE SAILING OUT OF DOVER AND FOLKESTONE, STARTING AS ASST STEWARD AND FINISHING OFF AS FOOD AND BEVERAGE OFFICER. I HAVE SOME VERY HAPPY MEMORIES OF THOSE TIMES, AND ALL OF THE CREWS THAT I SAILED WITH, AND WE STILL KEEP IN TOUCH BY EMAIL. THOSE WERE GOOD DAYS. TAKE CARE........ TANNOY TERRY.(Thumb)


----------



## dondoncarp

I was on the Hengist at folkestone for 9 months....good times!!!


----------



## Sarky Cut

bobs said:


> Possibly with some difficulty.
> Townsend Thoresen started the trend - continued after P+O took over - of building ferries designed to keep the passengers inside and spending their money in the restaurants, bars, shops, etc, instead of wandering around unproductively on deck. Open deck space was provided only at the stern. The consequences of this policy were well demonstrated during the Herald of Free Enterprise disaster.


As an ex-junourlist it is only to be expected for you to get your facts wrong.

The Pride of Free Spirit, the Spirit of Free Enterprise and the Herald of Free Enterprise that you mentioned all had conventional free fall life boats that were lowered to embarkation level for transfer of passengers.

The Pride of Dover and the Pride of Calais were the first of the Dover fleet to have MES fitted in conjuction with conventional lifeboats. 

Both above vessels also had extensive outside decks on the boat deck and from midships back to the stern.










As I was Officer in Charge of the port fwd lifeboat on the ex Spirit/Picardy/ Bruges now Trans European Ferries Oleander I can speak with some knowledge.


----------



## Sarky Cut

Killisport said:


> As I use of the above route at least 4 times a year, using both P&O and Seafrance, I am perplexed as to how do you get off in an emergency? For instance the Pride of Canterbury has no lifeboats and as far as I can see, no liferafts visible. The Seafrance vessels are much the same, but do have a couple of liferafts.
> 
> I notice that the Canterbury has large "coat hanger" welds on each side. Are these relevant.
> I would welcome any ideas, or as I expect from this forum, an expert explanation.
> 
> Killisport


May I ask whatyou mean by "coat hanger" welds.

This vessel was originally built as a freight only vessel to service the (one of three) to service the Dover/Zeebrugge run.

A fourth, similar hull shape (Pride of Burgundy) was put into service as a passenger/freight ship. Identified from a distance by the "tube train carriage" carried on the stern to disembark footies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P&O_Ferries#Dover_.E2.80.93_Calais


----------



## DAVE F

billyboy said:


> Be just my luck to get my missus down the tube to find no boat at bottom...imagine the tongue lashing after she found herself in cold water


You would probally jump over the wall yourself ... As far away from her as possible ...lol


----------



## Sarky Cut

This happened during a test in Dover on a P&O Ferry.

1. The system involved in the accident comprises one or more vertical tubes and liferafts. The tube is made up from a series of totally enclosed sections like wind socks, to control the rate of descent. Each section is about 2 metres long and the total system in use was 24 metres long. Persons descending the vertical tube arrive in a liferaft at the bottom.

Accident details
2. The personnel being evacuated were untrained and they represented a typical passenger cross section on board a ferry. The 125th person to descend was a lady who became trapped close to the bottom of the system. She became unconscious before she could be released. She was taken to hospital where she was pronounced dead.

3. The lady concerned became trapped in the chute in a position in which her arms and legs were above her body (see Figure 1). The most likely cause of death was that she then could not breath properly, ie she was subject to positional asphyxia.

Rather spoilt the day for the rest of the volunteers.


----------



## Killisport

Sarky Cut
I've posted a picture of the Pride of Canterbury on the system. On the starboard side there are 3 welds that look like coat hangers. The top appears to terminate at a doorway.
Also thanks for the description of the test at Dover. I hope I never have to use it. and I'm off on tuesday on the Pride of Dover!!


----------



## Locking Splice

Hi Sarky,

Pride of Dover and Pride of Calais were not the first Townsend ships to have MES gear in conjunction with the lifeboats.
The Spirit of Free Enterprise, Hereld of Free Enterprise, Pride of Free Enterprise, all had a 16 Liferaft MES System on D Deck in conjunction with Lifeboats which were lowered from E Deck.
I was Bosun of the Pride of Dover while she was being built and many of her new Deck crew came from the Spirit Class vessels, and most already held MES course Certificates from their previous service on that class of ship. 

Regards

Yuge


----------



## Killisport

Thanks to everyone who have contributed to my original question. I knew I would get an answer. Any more comments always welcome of course.
As I said, I'm off to France tomorrow for a month in the sun, hopefully.


----------



## CEYLON220

Killisport said:


> Thanks to everyone who have contributed to my original question. I knew I would get an answer. Any more comments always welcome of course.
> As I said, I'm off to France tomorrow for a month in the sun, hopefully.


Hi Killisport, Do you know that all the times that I`ve sailed on these continental ferries, not once have I thought of rescue boats aboard ship, now you have got me thinking ,the next time that I go across again will be the first question put to the Pusser"Where are your life boats,rafts or anything that floats situated at". Suggest you take your own lifebelt along mate!!!!!!

Would like to add a little tale seeing as we are on with Cross channel ferries,
my son and I went on a motoring trip around the 2nd WW battle fields 5 years we had top deck accomodation on the way over(first time that my son had been on the water and was rather nervous--he was 39 at the time)---calm as a duck pond on the way over, coming back all we could get was accomodation away down in the lower decks and next to the engine room and the only way to the cabin was by a lift which only held 4 people.Anyway I was`nt too keen on our cabin as you could hear the engines vibrating and when I said to my son about the lift only holding 4 people and at least there were 20 of us down there and what had happened to the ferry that had gone down a few years previosly-he shot out of that cabin like a rat out of a drain pipe into the lift and was waiting for me at the bar,anyway to cut a long story short, I saw the Pusser and complained about the cabin being next to the engine room and was he intending me to stand a watch on the way over, he saw the joke and the nervous state of my lad and instantly gave us another cabin with the window views much to the pleasure of my son---- my son now drives artic wagons for a Belguim company and now goes over the water regulary, all the fear has left him except in rough weather!!!!!!!!!

Hope I have`nt put you off the ferry crossing,mate.

Enjoy your holiday,
Regards,
Dave (ex L/KILLISPORT 1954/6)


----------



## borderreiver

See the Pride of Bruges is aground on the AIS in the Tyne


----------



## petermh

*Steam Men!*

Hello

I was lucky enough to start my career in the engine room in 1959
as Jun Eng aboard SS Esso Salisbury 36,000 tonner. Wouldn't make a good life boat in todays world. I progressed thro Blue Star, Bristol City Line, got married and moved to British Rail, Weymouth then was moved to Dover. Got my seconds ticket and sailed as Second on a whole raft of steamers from the Sambur, Roebuck, Caesarea, Sarnia, Normannia, St.Patrick . Then got moved to Dover
Canterbury, Invicta, Maid of Orleans, Hampton and Shepperton Ferry
Maud of Orleans, Maid of Kent, stood by the building of Dover and many refits, drydockings and repairs. How could a guy get this much experience in such a short time in today's world ?
I moved to Canada and had to get a "Stonecrushers" ticket, 1st Class combined. a rarity in Canada at that time.Worked on ferries, the lakes, as DOT surveyor, in the Arctic with Dome Pete for 8 years, the Great Lakes and several office jobs. The world has changed and it is not nearly as much fun as it used to be being hide bound with regulations, inspectors, policemen, immigration and customs ******s
etc. I know that I have lived thro the best of times for sailors and feel very lucky to have been on so may fine and less fine ships with such a crowd of great blokes and girls.If any of my old mates are still around I would really like to get a note even if it just ses Foxtrot Oscar! Cheers
Peter
If any of my old mates whoe ever is left remember me I would be glad to hear from them


----------

